# Oceanic Blue URQ



## benzvr6 (Jan 21, 2001)

Here's my Oceanic Blue 84 URQ with grey leather interior, 99000km, Canadian model.
Ben


























_Modified by benzvr6 at 4:48 PM 6-15-2006_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Oceanic Blue URQ (benzvr6)*

Never seen one in the flesh, but have seen some on the internet.
Great color!
Nice car!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Oceanic Blue URQ (Sepp)*

wow, this colour is very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Take good care of it the way it deserves.


----------



## onward (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Oceanic Blue URQ (urquattro83)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have the same colour on my coupe quattro: http://home.no.net/onward/bil/IMG_5664_small.jpg 
It's a nice colour, I like it myself and have gotten a lot of nice comments on it. Paint code is LY6V btw.










_Modified by onward at 6:57 PM 6/4/2006_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Oceanic Blue URQ (onward)*

Here's a pic I took of onward's Coupe quattro, it shows the nice color really well.


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Oceanic Blue URQ (benzvr6)*

Very nice car in a beautiful color.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Oceanic Blue URQ (JeroenGT)*









I've actually sat in the driver's seat of this car. But not on the day this picture was taken.


----------



## boosten s4 (Apr 22, 2013)

Is this beautiful gem for sale if so I'm interested let me know thanks..


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Holy ZOMBIE thread Batman!!! :what:


----------

